# Out of Business Brands - Newbie Concerns



## mlafont

My wife and I are preparing to purchase a pre-owned diesel pusher - should I steer clear of units from manufacturers no longer in business? Are parts and maintenance issues going to make me regret buying Country Coach, Travel Supreme, etc.


----------



## LEN

Most all if not all parts are standard for RV's. Just a very few frame parts MIGHT be a problem IF you ever would have a problem. I have a coach that the company has been up down and sideways and not problems with service and parts as needed. I would consider and am considering another coach where the company has gone under. Just have any coach pro inspected so there will be a limit on surprises.

LEN


----------



## baldtbird06

Just purchased a Class A 2006 Damon Diesel Pusher 36'.
Need some info about the 7500w Diesel Generator by Generac.
Not sure after research and checking internet what type antifreeze to use. Tank is virtually empty of the max cold line.
Ethylene/Glycol ( non leak protection type ) seems to be the one I find most.
All suggestions appreciated. have gone up from C to A class and learning the what to do and NOT TO DO.

ED HASS, RENO, NV


----------

